

This Is The Internal Grading System Google Uses For Its Employees - suchabag
http://www.businessinsider.com/googles-ranking-system-okr-2014-1

======
danso
Interesting post...though more for what someone at Blogger is trying to do to
improve its reputation, including improving the DMCA process.

